
The Electoral College Discriminates Against Hispanics and Asians - aleeds
https://medium.com/@aleeds444/racial-disparity-of-voting-power-in-the-electoral-college-a836b93ac096
======
x3n0ph3n3
In other words: Hispanics and Asians don't live in every state at the same
proportions. I guess blaming every problem on "racist institutions" is more
trendy, though.

~~~
mcbruiser
as americans shouldn't we all want the same things regardless of race,
ethnicity or any other form of "identity"? so in theory these things should
not matter, should they?

~~~
wtf_is_up
That's one of those ideas that sounds really good, in theory, until you look
at reality where people in California unironically want to secede from the US
(or Texas in '08).

~~~
x3n0ph3n3
> until you look at reality where people in California unironically want to
> secede from the US

No they don't. They were responding angrily to the election via a poll.

------
Tomsredwagon
I come to Hacker News for technology and start-up information. Why am I
continuously confronted with political agendas that have nothing to do with
the purpose of this forum. Take this to some /r/ forum.

~~~
lj3
Do what I do: flag each and every one of them.

~~~
1337biz
Done

